
Adios, Checked Exceptions - mckinney
https://github.com/manifold-systems/manifold/tree/master/manifold-deps-parent/manifold-exceptions
======
mckinney
There's a short article on jaxenter covering this:

[https://jaxenter.com/manifold-say-goodbye-to-checked-
excepti...](https://jaxenter.com/manifold-say-goodbye-to-checked-
exceptions-161065.html)

